# muay thai



## pipin (Sep 23, 2004)

just wanted to know if enybody is in to muay thai


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 24, 2004)

What is it?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 24, 2004)

Is that a martial art or something? I'm on Aikido (Steven Seagal  )


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 24, 2004)

The only martial arts I do is the "crouching kitty, hidden gecko stuff."

I'm one vicious crouching kitty!


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 24, 2004)

I got beat up once by a guy that knew muay thai fighting. It's a mix of boxing and karate, I think. 

At least, thats what it felt like.


----------



## pipin (Sep 25, 2004)

its the sport of thailand and is the most efective fighting style in the world.

I know becase im in it


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 26, 2004)

It may be the best fighting style but believe me there arts that can defend easily muay thai, like Aikido. It's the art of Samurai, and Samurai were kicking asses


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 26, 2004)

It sounds like fun. I'm in taekwondo, and its immensely thus


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 26, 2004)

Astaldo said:


> It may be the best fighting style but believe me there arts that can defend easily muay thai, like Aikido. It's the art of Samurai, and Samurai were kicking asses


Sorry to tell you this, but Aikido was not and could not have been "the art of the Samurai"

Aikido was developed by Morihei Ushiba O Sensi (1883-1969) I think you are mixing it up with one of the arts that was combined into Aikido. That art was aiki ju-jutsu along with a number of others including kenjutsu.

As for


> and is the most efective fighting style in the world.


It seems to me that this claim is made of almost every style of Martial Art. As far as I am concerned each person will find the style that is the most effective for him/her.


----------



## pipin (Sep 26, 2004)

no it hase been scintificly proven


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 26, 2004)

Please post the links to the evidence I would like to see how they went about such a task.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 26, 2004)

Gothmog said:


> Sorry to tell you this, but Aikido was not and could not have been "the art of the Samurai"
> 
> Aikido was developed by Morihei Ushiba O Sensi (1883-1969) I think you are mixing it up with one of the arts that was combined into Aikido. That art was aiki ju-jutsu along with a number of others including kenjutsu.
> 
> As for It seems to me that this claim is made of almost every style of Martial Art. As far as I am concerned each person will find the style that is the most effective for him/her.


Well then let me refrase. Aikido is influenced by the art Samurai used. Every movement is based upon the sword movements of Samurai.  

And as for the best Art I think that whatever art someone likes that is the best for him.

Anyway you seem to know about Aikido. Do you practice on it?


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 26, 2004)

That I do agree with though it also incudes the art of spear-fighting 

I do know a little about it, I used to parctice it and gained a 1st Dan grade before I had to stop.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 26, 2004)

You are good. I am practicing it for one year and I have the 7th and the 6th Kyu. I have much more to do. Who was your Sensei and where?


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 26, 2004)

I had started to show some ability in the art. My Sensei was/is Eddie French from the Rhondda Valley in South Wales. Unfortunatly he no longer teaches and I am unable to continue due to a problem with my back which is the reason I had to stop. 

As for having "much more to do" If you are lucky and stick with it you will be saying the same at 70 and 80 years of age even if you are 10th Dan


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 26, 2004)

I wish I'll be practicing for that long.


----------

